
DOJ looking at Apple as it is pushes record labels to ditch free Spotify streams - jfuhrman
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8540935/apple-labels-spotify-streaming
======
mark_l_watson
If this is true, pretty bad on Apple's part. I would like to see more
verification however.

~~~
gcb0
well, it is exactly what they did with ebooks. and err... engineers.

